# Hi; New to this group



## Mack (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi everyone, just joined this forum and looking around. Technical Director for college of the Holy Cross in Worcester, MA, been here a few years now. I live in Providence, RI so feel free to give a shout if you are from either area.


----------



## Van (Aug 19, 2011)

Howdy Mack!
We've got a few members from up your way. I beleive there is one other erson from RI too. Anyway, Welcome Aboard! I posted a response to your turntable question and if you look in the scenic forum I think the sticky thread is still there which has links to a turntable design you might be able to incorporate, if you're so inclined.


----------



## josh88 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey Mack, just drove near Worcester earlier today and moved to Providence on sunday. Welcome to the board, I'll have to keep an eye out to see what you folks are up to over there.


----------



## Mack (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the Hellos, and Van, I managed to find your plans already and saved them as reference. Gonna keep reading up on this; thanks. And Josh, As I said before, welcome to the area and let's keep in touch.


----------

